# Highlights of Predator Hunting Clinic in E. Tenn.



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

First I would like to thank everyone that attended the clinic. We had hunters come from as far North as the Kentucky border and as far South as the Georgia border and about anywhere in between. 
I was fortunate enough to visit with Jason the night before and we even went out after dark and I listened to him "talk" to my neighborhood coyotes. That was a lesson in itself. 
Since the clinic didn't start untill 10AM the next morning we decided to hunt early the next morning. Imagine that. We made two stands and managed to call in one coyote on the second stand but he stayed out of sight and out of range most of the time and we were unable to get a shot. It was great just to hear him call and see how he worked a setup. 
The clinic was great and very informative. He covered all aspects of predator hunting from coyotes to bobcats and foxes. After lunch we all went to a local farm and did a hands-on scenario. Doing things on paper is one thing but I thought that actually being in a field (that I usually hunt) would be a good way for people to put actual conditions and the actual geography into affect.
Jason conducted the clinic in a manner that it was very informative to the novice and experienced hunter. And of course he did an excellent job of showing us how to use the hand calls. Personally, I loved it when he took my new custom horn howler (which I can't get a note out of) and did some awesome calling. I know, it's called "operator error".
At the end of the clinic we gave away all the door prizes that were donated by E.L.K. Calls, Carver Calls and FoxPro. These were all great products and everyone left with at least one prize. Again, I want to thank them for all their support. 
We closed the clinic with the presentation of "Coyotes Unlimited Certificate of Membership" to Jason Groseclose for his time and effort put into putting on this clinic and to Derek Choate for his help and support in helping me with operating "Coyotes Unlimted", as vice-president of the organization. It was also great to meet all the people that I had talked to online but had never met.
Again, I want to thank everyone for their help and support in puttng on this clinic. Plans for another one this fall and next spring are already in the works. See ya in the woods.








Jason Groseclose & Jake Martenis








Derek Choate, Jake Martenis & Jason Groseclose


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds as though you had a great learning opportunity. Wish I had been there.


----------

